# Water meter fitting leaking



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm afraid I may have messed big time and broken part of my water meter while making other repairs. There was a three inch nipple of galvanized (I don't know why this was left when the rest of the plumbing was copper) between the main shut off and the meter that was badly corroded. I shut the water off at the curb and replaced it with copper. I replaced the main shut off as well since it appeared to have been repacked recently. Where this attaches to the meter this is a fitting, I'm not sure if it is supposed to be a union, with two hex faces that the nipple threaded into. With the nipple removed the small face turns relatively freely and neither tightens nor loosens. It now leaks between these two faces. I didn't try to turn this when I removed the nipple, but given that it was a bear to remove, I'm not surprised that I did accidently.

Is there something simple I'm suppose to do to tighten this fitting, or did I kill it? If so, can I get a replacement at a plumbing supply house (and if so what do I ask for)?

(I had better luck getting a pic of the top of the fitting than the bottom. They look equivalent.)


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, let me see if i get this right. the nut between the shutoff valve and the meter yoke is leaking? ( the yoke is the thing that looks like to arms comeing around holding the meter ) If that is what is leaking you should have a washer in there. shut the main valve off and loosen the nut and check the washer make its seated good then tighen it back up.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Umm, I'm not sure if that right or not. I've added another pic which will hopefully make it clear. Yes it the fitting between the meter yoke and the pipe to to main shut off valve, which seems to be what you are saying, but I'm a little confused because what you describe sounds more like the nut between the yoke and the meter. There are actually two hex areas where it is leaking (its leaking right between the two). With the nipple to the shut off valve removed, the little hex areas will rotate freely, but doesn't come out or tighten. The big hex area seems tight and I have not tried to break it free. The threaded area is a normal 3/4" NPT so I don't see where a washer would go unless I'm supposed to separate the two hex areas (if so how?). I'm sure a washer didn't come out of where, but one could have broken, or mis-seated. I hope the picture helps. 

I should add, that from the picture the area looks just like a 90 degree elbow, with one right below it, but the two are actually one piece.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Remeber I took a picture of the top of the fitting, but its actually the bottom of it that is leaking (they look exactly alike). The shut off valve I refer to the ball valve with the red handle that is visable near the bottom in the first pic.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure if the nut uses a washer between the big hex nut and the copper pipe or it is flare like a union. I would loosen the big hex nut and see if it is a washer or flare. if its like a union you could put a small amount of pipe dope on it and retighten it. if its a washer the washer could be bad. you will need to remove the big hex nut to get a better idea.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

*problem solved*

I got the big nut loose and it was a flare. There seems to be some specks of corrosion there so I cleaned them off and did as you said. Retightened and everything seems fine. Thank you so much. I can not express on releaved I feel.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Glad to hear it. happy to be of help.


----------

